
Riot.js 4 – Every revolution begins with a Riot.js first - gianlucaguarini
https://medium.com/@gianluca.guarini/every-revolution-begins-with-a-riot-js-first-6c6a4b090ee
======
pier25
Congrats!

When I read about the switch to Simulacra I was super excited. How much of a
performance improvement can we expect compared to v3?

~~~
pier25
> 5x performance boost

Ok, I got my answer from the article.

